# Red tegu night Temps and humidity.



## Roger (May 2, 2020)

Hello, 

In about 4 weeks I will get my first red tegu. 
I have done the daytime setup from 45 to 50 degrees Celsius Hotspot and 25-26 degrees Celsius as minimum temperature.
But what temperature should I go for at night? Which min and max?
And what will be a good humidity level?
Hope to see some answers. 
Regards, 

Roger


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 2, 2020)

hey Roger..... in the low 20's is fine for night temps I personally don't use anything at night as my house stays at a constant 21 anyway.

and i'm sure some one with a red will be able to give you an idea humidity as they tend to be more awkward to shed.


----------



## Roger (May 5, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> hey Roger..... in the low 20's is fine for night temps I personally don't use anything at night as my house stays at a constant 21 anyway.
> 
> and i'm sure some one with a red will be able to give you an idea humidity as they tend to be more awkward to shed.



Thanks for your reaction.
Well I hope that somebody can help me out on the humidity


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 6, 2020)

I personally just let my humidity fluctuate between 60-80% as would in the wild but I know most people prefer to keep a constant and with a red I'd be tempted to keep it at the higher end (at a guess)


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I personally just let my humidity fluctuate between 60-80% as would in the wild but I know most people prefer to keep a constant and with a red I'd be tempted to keep it at the higher end (at a guess)


 I second this notion. I have a red argy male and they tend to have shedding issues. If you keep it at an honest 60% plus you’ll be good. But really strive to keep it on the higher end of closer to 80. I would definitely recommend a fogger/humidifier rigged up to to go the tank, you can set them to different levels. I’m about to outfit my enclosure with one as spraying is a pita, especially if the enclosure isn’t properly sealed or have one of those Aquariums with the vented cage lids. Give em a bath 1 or 2 times a week at least. It’s great bonding and they love it.


----------



## Roger (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the answers. I am very happy with it.
Just counting days, can't wait to get me Beer (Dutch for bear)


----------

